# Eea2 certificate of application (no right to work)



## oloridee (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello, 
I have being in uk for over 5 yrs under valid student and post study work visas respectively, I got married to my partner (eea national) march this year and I sent my application in with all d required document on the 31may 2013, I got my certificate of application basically saying I do not have right to work till my application is dealt with. 

Could this be a mistake ? Because I am aware that married spouses have right to work ( my husband works at the moment and I hv sent in the evidence)
What can I do please my visa expires in a few days and my employers need my certificate of application before I can continue my employment.

Ure expat advice is needed ASAP please !
Thank u for ure time!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


oloridee said:


> Hello,
> I have being in uk for over 5 yrs under valid student and post study work visas respectively, I got married to my partner (eea national) march this year and I sent my application in with all d required document on the 31may 2013, I got my certificate of application basically saying I do not have right to work till my application is dealt with.
> 
> Could this be a mistake ? Because I am aware that married spouses have right to work ( my husband works at the moment and I hv sent in the evidence)
> ...


Whilst you do not need the COA to prove you can legally live and work in the UK, some employers are not keen to have an employee without proper written authorization. Read here: 
UK Border Agency | Residence documents for non-EEA family members of EEA nationals.

I'm afraid there's no much you could do at this point. You are a newlywed and your marriage might be seem as one of a convenience. 

Your EU sponsor might request to have the right to work printed on a new COA, but it's rather unlikely the Euro desk will entertain that request. But, y'all can at least try.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## oloridee (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for your response we will give it a try .


----------



## oloridee (Mar 23, 2011)

I called HO and they said I have right to work, the letter was based of me still having a valid visa and they can confirm that to any employer. Phew! Thanks


----------

